# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kozeta

## Fiori

_Pjese e shkeputur..._

Ne ate kohe, ne vitin 1823, Mongermeji ishte fshati i rendomte ne mes te pyllit, vend i qete dhe i bukur, larg cdo rruge. Ne te njeriu me pak te holla mund te jetonte sume mire. Vetem fshati nuk kishte uje, sepse gjendej ne nje vend te larte.
Njerzit nga njeri skaj i fshatit merrnin ujin prej lumenjve te vegjel qe gjendeshin ne rrethin e tyre, e ata qe ishin ne skajin tjeter, me afer kishes, e sillnin nga burimet, nje cerek ore larg prej Monfermejit.
Per shkak se per uje duhej bere nje rruge mjaft e gjate, bartja e tij ishte nje pune e rende per fshataret. Shtepite me te medha, nder te cilat edhe pijetorja Tenardije, cdo kove uje ia paguanin nga nje cereke nje plaku qe merrej me kete pune. Por plakushi veres punonte vetem deri ne mbremje, kurse dimrit deri ne oren pese dhe porsa fillonte nata, edhe kapaket e dritareve mbylleshin dhe ai, qe nuk kishte uje duhej te shkonte vete te marre, ose rrinte pa te.
Kjo gje ishte pune e tmerrshme per Kozeten e vogel. Ajo, si e dime, ishte e dobishme dyfish per Tenardiret: nenae Kozetes u jepte te holla, e vajza u sherbente. Kur Fantina pushuoi se paguari, Tenardiret e ndalen Kozeten, Sepse ajo e zevendesonte sherbetoren. Pervec puneve te tjera, ajo gjithnje sillte edhe uje sa here qe u nevojitej. Femija, i tmerruar prej mendimeve se anten i duhej te shkontene pyll per te marre uje ne burim, gjithnje kujdesej qe ne shtepi te kete uje.
Kershendellat e vitit nje mije e teteqind e njezet e tre u kremtuan ne Monfermej ne menyre madheshtore. Fillimi i dimrit ishte i vute pa acar dhe bore. Komedianteve qe kishin ardhur prej Parisit, pushteti u lejoi t'i ngrehin cadrat ne rrugen kryesore te fshatit, kurse nje grup tregtaresh po me ate leje ngriten cadrat e veta ne sheshin e kuq ne Rrugen e Furrtareve, ku gjendej taverna e Tenardiut. Pijetoret dhe mejhanet ishin plot me njerez qe ngjallen kete vend te qete. 
Naten e Kolendres, ne pijetoren e Tenardiut, disa njerez, karrociere dhe shtegetare, ishin ulur rreth e rrotull tryezave dhe pinin. Tenardirja kujdesej per gjellen qe zihej ne zjarr, kurse Tenardiu pinte me myshterinjte dhe fliste per politike!
Ate mbremje Koezeta, si rendom, rrinte prane kendit te tryezes se kuzhines qe ishte afer vatres se zjarrit. Ne kembet e zbathura kishte kepuce prej druri e ne driten e llambes bente corape per te vijat e zonjes se vet. Nje mace shume e vogel lodronte nen karrige. Prej dhomes fqinje degjohej zeri dhe qeshja e bijave Tenardije; keto ishin Eponina dhe Azelima.
Prane vatres per nje gozhde varej nje kerbac. Kohe pas kohe, britma e nje femije te vogel, qe gjendej diku ne shtepi, kalonte zhurmen qe behehj ne pijetore. Ky ishte djali i Tenardireve qe kishte dicka me teper se tre vjet. E ema nuk e donte. Kur britma e vogelushit behej e padurueshme, Tenardiu i thoshte se shoqes:
-Djali yt po bertet, shko shih se c'do.
-Lere! - pergjigjej e ema, - me ka merzitur.
Dhe djali i lene ne terr vazhdonte vajin.
Ne ato kohera Tenardiu ishte afer pesdhjetevjec, kurse zonja e tij u afrohej te dyzetave. Ajo ishte, si kemi thene, e larte, flokegeshtenje, e kuqe ne fytyre, e trashe, krejt tul, katerkendeshe, e madhe, por e shpejte. Te gjitha punet e shtepise i bente vete: rregullonte, pergatiste, lante, ziente dhe bente cdo gje. Sherbetorja e vetme e saj ishte KOzeta: miu ne sherbim te elefantit. cdo gje dridhej prej zerit te saj, dritarja, mobiliet, njerezit. Lavdohej se me nje grusht mund ta thyeje kokrren e earres. Kush degjonte duke folur, thoshte: xhandar i vertete. Kush e shihte se si sillej me KOzeten, thoshte: xhelati vete.
Tenardiu ishte i shkurter, i thate, i zbehte, i pazhvilluar, ne dukje i semure, por, ne te vertete, me nje shndet te jashtezakonshem-ketu fillonte hipokrizia e tij. Rendom qeshej sa per sjellje te mire, por dhe ishte i sjellshem potuahjse me secilin, madje edhe me lypesin, te cilit nuk i jepte lemoshe. Kishte shikim dhelparak. Ishte tinezak, grykes, pertac dhe mjeshter. Duke ndenjur me karrociere kishte qejf te fliste per luften e Vaterlos dhe lavdohej se edhe ai kishte marre pjese ne ate lufte si kapter dhe se atje, duke lutuar trimerisht, kishte shpetuar nje gjeneral te plagosur. Prej kesaj edhe pijetorja kishte marre kete emer. Ne te vertete ai ne Vaterlo nuk kishte luftuar, por naten kishte plackitur te plagosurit dhe te vraret, mirepo per kete ne Monfermej nuk dihej gje.
Cdonjeri qe per te paren here hynte ne pijetore, thoshte me vete per Tenardiren: kjo eshte zot ne kete shtepi. Por gabonte. Ajo madje nuk ishte as zonja e pijetores. Zot dhe zonje ishte burri i saj. Ajo punonte e ai fitonte. Mjaftonte vetem nje fjale e tij, nje gjest i tij dhe secili heshtte. Tenardiu kishte vetem nje qellim te pasurohet. Por kjo gje nuk i shkonte ndoresh. Kete vit Tenardiu kishte borxh nje mije e peseqind franga, qe duhej patjeter t'i paguaje dhe kjo gje e grengoste shume.
Nje here gruas se vet me zemerim, por me ze te ulet, ia tha parimet e veta.
-Detyra e te zotit te pijetores eshte: njeriut te pare qe vjen t'ia shese gjellen, pushimin, driten, zjarrin, carcafet e ndyte, pleshtat, buzeqeshjet; te dije t'i ndale shtegtaret, te zbraze qeset e vogla, t'i lehtesoje te medhate, te pranoje me nderime familjet qe udhetojne e kerkojne konak, te rrjepe burrin, te zhduke gruan, te plackite femijen; t'i paguhet per dritaren e hapur, per dritaren e mbyllur, per vendin prane vatres, per kolltukun, karrigen, shkamin, banken, dyshekun, shtrojen me pendla, per nje grusht kashte; te gjitha t'ia paguaje udhetari, madje edhe mizat qe do t'i haje qeni i tij.
Ky burre dhe kjo grua ishin dinakeria dhe terbimi lidhur bashke, cift i dyte dhe i tmerrshem.
Te ketilla ishin keto dy qenie; e midis tyre Kozeta, e munduar si prej njerit, ashtu edhe prej tjetrit. Ata kete e benin ne menyren e tyre prej gruas ishte lene pas dore - tere dimrin ecte zbathur, ashtu deshironte i shoqi. Kurrkund nuk gjente meshire; zonja gjarper e i zoti i pijetores zemerkeq. Pijetorja e Tenardierve ishte si rrjete merimange, ku dridhej Kozeta e kapur.

_Viktor Hygo_

----------

